# Can any one recommend a good clinic for women over 40?



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi 

Was wondering if any of you ladies can recommend a good clinic in London for women over the age of 40?

Thanks


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not totally sure but have heard people talking about ARGC, create, lister and there's another but can't remember possibly CRGH? Or GCRM its a bit of a guess!


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Iwanababynow,
Try Harley street fertility clinic.  The HSFC moved to 134 Harley street, london.  (previously at 43 devonshire street, london).  You get to see the same doctor and nurses every time.  
I'm not so sure about Lister.  I didn't like my first consultation - he was awful, have me the wrong information etc. Not only that on the day i was there-the staff didn't know I was coming & didn't have my file.  Then sent me a big file with lots of forms to fill out which I returned to them before the first consultation - they could not find them.  Eventually they located them in some room on another floor.  They didn't give me a good impression.  So personally is a No go for me at Lister.  I always go with my gut instinct.  It hasn't let me down so far.  
All the best.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

I did it in create health but unfortunately got BFN yesterday. 

I went with them as other clinics (ZW & LWC) suggested straigt away DE.

Som ladies on the forum recommended Prague Fertility clinic as specialising in ivf for over 40. But that in Prague...


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

I went with Serum in Athens and was happy with the DE programme but while I was there Peny got a call.  Her 45 year old client was preg with her own eggs.  So Peny was very happy but I think it had taken a few rounds to get her there.

At least she won't put you off and she does try a lot of different medical protocols.  But I think she will also be honest with you if you need vitamins to improve egg quality or sperm issues.


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for your all your replies ladies, how about the Bridge Clinic in London?


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am in the middle of doing a de cycle with the Bridge and I have all my appointments there and my donor has had all her appointments at the LWC as they are part of the same group. 


I went there as they get good results and they do work with older woman quite a lot take a look at their website as they often have open evenings. 


In my experience their reasonably good at being on time for scans but sometimes you can wait quite a long time to see the nurses after. They are normally ok at replying to emails if you are patient. I don't believe they are any worse than any other clinics. 


Anymore questions please ask?


Good luck 


Sue xxx


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks sue

That's really really helpful, looked at their website they have an opening evening coming up in October  x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi iwantababynow

I'm actually myself looking for a new clinic now and considering either Lister and ARCG.

Lister has a promising success rates for over 40. I'm 44, my AFC is 12, which is good for my age.

I haven't been to Bridge but I went to LWC. They r one group.

I thought LWC were good, specialising in single women (that's me) but I got impression they steer u ( very subtle) towards using donor program due to age.
Basically they told me I should try once with my oe.
If this doesn't work,  then de would  give higher chance. ZW said the same.


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for that Altai

Really helpful xx


----------



## dizzie (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi - I have been using LWC (London Women's Clinic) on Harley St and really liked my consultant (no BFP yet though!). I didn't like Bridge or Create - complete disorganisation at Create.  The absolute best is in London is probably ARGC, but expensive.  The best thing about LWC is that they have a consultant who used to be at ARGC (Demetrius) who has brought all the latest practices (Killer Cell tests and immunology treatment) with him - I had him for the last two cycles of my IVF and thought he was really good.  Got some pretty decent embies both times but they just didn't implant.

Best of luck


----------



## Iwantababynow (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for that Dizzie!

Wishing you get a BFP very soon x


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

I had a successful IUI at The Bridge when I was 37.

I am now 40 and have just had IVF at The Lister.

Good Luck. xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Rachel, 

There are others with masses more experience that I have but I'm just turning 40 and we're starting at Create.  I really liked their mild & natural IVF cycles, which seem to be better for women like me with a low AMH.

I've only been the once and it was a little chaotic but I really liked the consultant and nurses.  They also need a little prompting to reply to emails, but we've got there in the end.

Frankly, it was also the only one that we could afford in the UK  . I originally was thinking of Prague, as they sounded fabulous for the over 40s, but I am pleased to be able to stay at home now, it's just a little less stress.

Good luck with your decision. xx


----------



## Yogini (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi

I'm switching to the Lister after recommendation and because of their success rates for over 40 (I'm 42), but nervous as whilst I've heard good things, I've also hear quite a lot of bad (chaos, disorganisation etc.)! Just about to book first consultation with them, but have decided to choose consultant from the list on their website as some seem to have more interest in 'older' women according to their biogs.

Have you decided where to go? It's not easy is it...

Very best of luck
Yogini


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

I really think it depends what you're looking for.

When we first started out on our journey, we had our fertility MOTs done at Create and found it chaotic, difficult to get responses to emails / get seen on time etc. I've never had treatment there but have heard good things - they mainly focus on natural/modified IVF and get pretty decent results given that the vast majority of their patients are over 40 & often poor responders to standard IVF.

My experience of the Lister was not great - mainly because i didn't even get as far as embryo transfer - but also because it felt like i always saw somebody different. We had an initial consultation with a doctor for about 40 minutes, then on E/C day she introduced herself and said we'd not met previously(!), and then did exactly the same on E/C no 2 day. I know they treat a lot of people but she could have glanced at my notes!

As for the ARGC, i cannot recommend highly enough. It takes a bit of getting used to but the staff are amazing, the nurses remember your name and most importantly, you feel like you are getting personal treatment that is tailor made for you. Its intensive and expensive (even if you don't have significant immune/ NK issues) but its worth it.

Good luck whatever you decide. x


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies for what its worth Serum is Athens is the best so far I have been to - I have experience of NHS Homerton and ARGC - the price is also better, medication cheaper and service and communication is excellent from day one. PEnny the clinic director is amazing and caring and you can have a free phone consultation with her after you have filled in the questionnaire. 
Hope you find the right place for you 
Aspx


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh and Zita West are getting good results and Dr george is very nice and the nurses are great too - I found the ARGC very chaotic and expensive and a nightmare to contact at times. But I think the more consultations and advice you get the better. I think the fertility show is coming up soon in london?


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Loved the argc, it was like being at home when I was there...

Heard very good things about serum in athens and lister.

Create was good for natural cycles and mild cycles. I did 2 cycles there and its a good clinic.

I would stay away from crgh as they wont collect eggs if you have less than 4 follicles, they have a policy to cancel the cycle. Being over 40 this is a possibility. ARGC collect even if you only have one folly. I have had treatment there, they are a very good clinic... but very expensive, far more so than argc. Just think that a clinic that cancels if you have 3 eggs will be a problem for someone over 40.

Good luck!!


----------



## Orchid88 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 42 and at the Lister.

Have just had 2nd cycle and got a BFP 

They are a very busy clinic BUT still manage to keep it individual. I'm v happy with them, have not experienced any notable disorganisation. The nurses especially are great. Good luck!


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

Serum in Greece (Athens)penny is amazing - you can also get a free phone consultation with her after you have filled in a questionnaire. I wish I had gone there first. She also will be honest with you but ultimately will go with what you want to do. I am back out there in a couple of weeks - she also seems to get people pregnant on their second go. After my Frustrating and demoralising UK experiences I would definitely sing their praises.
Good luck with whoever u choose! 
Asp xx


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

hi Iwantababynow, You say you are looking for a recommendation in London, not sure why your getting so many outside of London, but i only have experience of London and Dublin from an over 40s perspective. And I would highly recommend CRGH for their knowledge of working with old eggies,  and there results. They worked wonders for me at 42. and now im cycling at 44 with FET and keeping fingers crossed again! All the best to you whereever you go!   x


----------



## smamfer (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Iwantababynow.

I am with The Bridge and have seen the same Dr and Nurse every time I've been there - it took a while to get all my and DH's tests done but we are now close to ET using donor eggs - My nurse has even given me her personal mobile so I can call her over this weekend even though she is not working as EC could be happening this coming Monday.

It's my 1st TX so I have nothing to compare it to but they really have been very good.

Good luck with whoever you go with.


----------



## Aspi (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the reason people were suggesting outside of London was because of results and experience & expense and from an over 40 perspective. I have done the ARGC & they didn't really work for me and the expense was horrific. Not heard good reports about LWC either. I liked Zita West. Overall it's personal choice and what may.be right for you that's why I would highly recommend doing consultations to find the right place. And looking at the threads for these places
What did you decide iwantbabies?


----------

